# Unknown File Download



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

For the last couple of weeks , *ONLY *when I'm on HT, this screen randomly pops up, asking if I want to download the file.

Is it just me or are others getting this too?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Evidently it's caused by McAfee having blacklisted mm.chitika.net at one time.

******
_I work at Chitika, and can shed light on at least some of the problem. McAfee's SiteAdvisor had flagged us as having a browser exploit because of a third party graphic ad. We removed this ad at the start of June, and have been working with them since to try to get our name cleared in their database._
http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/840492-mcafee-siteadvisor-chitika-net.html


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Help! Help, please

I'm still getting CHITKA. NET pop-ups wanting me to download ther file AND now today I'm getting their ads on each thread......Really annoying. how do I get RID of them???

I have Norton & a couple other things my son put on my computer....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Wolf mom said:


> Help! Help, please
> 
> I'm still getting CHITKA. NET pop-ups wanting me to download ther file AND now today I'm getting their ads on each thread......Really annoying. how do I get RID of them???
> 
> I have Norton & a couple other things my son put on my computer....


 We are all getting them on the posts, so it is not your machine or anything you can do at this point in time.
It is just a 2 small ads on the right side of the first post no big deal.
I even cleared everything form cache to temp files, to cookies, and I am still seeing them and BTW I have a Mac so I am not even running windows.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> We are all getting them on the posts, so it is not your machine or anything you can do at this point in time.
> It is just a 2 small ads on the right side of the first post no big deal.
> I even cleared everything form cache to temp files, to cookies, and I am still seeing them and BTW I have a Mac so I am not even running windows.


I'm having the same problem as Wolf mom. It's not just the small ads, I'm getting the download request for something from mm.chitika.net.


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

There is a provision to opt out of the Chitika ads that may solve your problem. Look at the following link:

http://chitika.com/privacy_policy.php

But first go to your cookie file and delete any Chitika cookies.


----------

